# Murmuration



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had posted a similar vid but this one is narrated very well, telling what exactly is happening


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow!  That was a great video.  I've seen small flocks of starlings, but nothing like that! :eewwk:


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad you girls liked it  I think it pretty amazing, and thank goodness for internet or I probably never would have gotten to see it


----------



## Josiah (Jan 11, 2015)

I've seen this video before, Denise, but always like to be reminded to see it again. I love the word murmuration. I've been known to toss it into a conversation maybe something like murmurations of the heart that never mentions starlings just giving it my own connotation.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 11, 2015)

Very cool,Denise! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2015)

When you wish upon a starling...


----------

